
How To Tether iPhone 3G over AT&T (iPhone 3.0 Required) - ciscoriordan
http://www.myappleguide.com/blogs/iphone-world/2280/how-tether-iphone-3g-over-att
======
raamdev
I downloaded the Netshare app that was mentioned on Lifehacker several months
ago before it got pulled from the store. It still works great for me. Wireless
tethering is really powerful for mobile users and I really hope Apple and AT&T
get it right with iPhone 3.0.

~~~
blasdel
The problem with sharing over WiFi is that it drains the hell out of the
battery life, in some cases even faster than it can be recharged from a 500mA
USB port.

The iPhone 3.0 tethering is via USB or Bluetooth, and won't have that problem.

They seem to have designed it to be as hack-friendly as possible, so even if
AT&T wants to charge an extra $30/month, you can get around that by just
replacing one of iTunes' resources (no jailbreak required).

~~~
jrockway
_The problem with sharing over WiFi is that it drains the hell out of the
battery life, in some cases even faster than it can be recharged from a 500mA
USB port._

Yeah, I have this problem with my Windows Mobile phone. (I use WMWifiRouter.)
It is better than nothing, but I wish the USB tethering worked as easily as
Wifi tethering.

